# Camera Accessories



## Bruce88 (Mar 14, 2015)

I obtained a new camera (Nikon COOLPIX L830 Digital Camera).  The camera has been working fine with all the additional abilities over my old camera but there was some shortcomings that I’m trying to address with this accessory.  The camera does not have a small view finder. It uses the LCD screen and outside in the sunlight the LCD screen becomes washed out and hard to view.  In addition with the added zoom capabilities and my slight shaky hands it becomes hard to hold it steady to take a good picture.

I found a (GGS Perfect Foldable LCD Viewfinder) that would eliminate the washout LCD in sunlight and was easy to attach & remove when needed.  But this viewfinder uses a small frame that is attached to the LCD screen to do this.  The LCD screen on this camera folds out to different angles and would not be able to hold this viewfinder frame.  This is where my view screen adapter that I machined from aluminum comes in.

Here’s my camera adapter work sheet (note the small cutout area near the mount hole is for access to the batteries and memory card without removing the adapter).




I machined the adapter out of raw stock T6061 angle 4” x 4” x .125 thick x 4” long.  You can see my machining error in the corner of window area where I moved the mill the wrong direction when cutting it out, this error will be covered up by the parts added later.  This picture is just after breaking all the sharp edges and minimal sanding.





Decided to do a light sandblasting with 80 grit media as a general finish.





Attached the Viewfinder frame to the adaptor and some soft Foam Tape 3/16” x 3/8” to seal and protect the camera screen.  The inside of the frame area I finished black with a felt tip marker.  Also put ergonomic soft rubber bike grip on the machined handle along with some 1/4”- 20 studs in handle and knurled knob.  Note the single knob is for using the adaptor without the handle.





Picture of the adaptor installed on the camera.  Note the threaded hole in the bottom of the handle allows it to be mounted to a tripod if desired.





Picture of the (GGS Perfect Foldable LCD Viewfinder) attached to the adaptor.


----------



## brav65 (Mar 14, 2015)

Excellent!  I love your creative solution!


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Mar 14, 2015)

The sandblasting makes it perfect. I like using the grip but found I preferred just using the rod without any cushion. Get some good pics.


----------



## bluegrass-engineer (Mar 28, 2015)

Wow!  Very innovative and nicely done.


----------



## randyc (Mar 28, 2015)

Cool solution to a CoolPix deficiency !


----------



## ariscats (Apr 6, 2015)

bluegrass-engineer said:


> Wow!  Very innovative and nicely done.


Is your avatar an ancient Athenian Drachma?Any relations to Greece?


----------



## bluegrass-engineer (Apr 8, 2015)

ariscats said:


> Is your avatar an ancient Athenian Drachma?Any relations to Greece?



No, other than being from European stock, I have no cultural attachment to Greece.  I have always thought this coin, and the many variations, were beautifully designed and executed.

Thanks for asking.


----------

